# What kind of fish is this?



## GBNolefan (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone know the real name of these bait stealers?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

toadfish/ mother in law


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Leopard toad fish


----------



## GBNolefan (Aug 22, 2015)

Great, thx!


----------

